# Unknown corner tank build!



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello everyone! I am new to this group. I have been into reefing for a long time but have gotten out of it and want to get into this! I have this corner tank that I am wanting to turn into a vivarium. Here are some pics! 

























Let me know of your ideas guys! Since all of the vivs on this site are AWESOME!
Thanks ahead of time for the help!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good size tank for a viv!!


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Ideas abound. Try looking through the members frogs and vivs threads, or parts and construction. Or if you want to look for specifics there is always the search link in the green menu bar up top. Nice tank.


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, Just measured the tank. 2'2" tall by 2' wide. 2'10" wide in the farthest corners..


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm thinking leucomelas, auratus, or tricolors!  That's a really nice tank with a great balance of floor space and height. Welcome aboard and get ready to haul out every aquarium you have in storage to convert into a vivarium...


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> Welcome aboard and get ready to haul out every aquarium you have in storage to convert into a vivarium...


I am already noticing myself doing that! Probably just as addicting as reefing! lol I have been cleaning out that tank all day today. I never used it as a reef tank cause there was a weird leak in the front.. so, now its going to be a viv! 
Here are some pics of it all clean up to a windex bottle for size..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Make sure you rinse that really well, take it outside and hose it down for a while after using windex.


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Julio said:


> Make sure you rinse that really well, take it outside and hose it down for a while after using windex.


Windex was for the outside of the tank. I used hot water and a sponge to scrub out all the stuff..


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

I have that same tank. It is a great size......is it a 45gallon? OK i have found the maker it is Marineland Aquarium. Good luck find a stand for it and if you do please let me know where you found it.


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

rpmurphey said:


> I have that same tank. It is a great size......is it a 45gallon? OK i have found the maker it is Marineland Aquarium. Good luck find a stand for it and if you do please let me know where you found it.


I really dont know what size or any info on this tank, as it was given to me a loonngg time ago for free. I custom built my own stand for it out of 4x4s and 2x4s, cause I was going to make it a salt water tank. But found out that it had a leak in it.. So here I am now.  
I just got done with the black silicone. Here are some pics.


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

rpmurphey said:


> I have that same tank. It is a great size......is it a 45gallon? OK i have found the maker it is Marineland Aquarium. Good luck find a stand for it and if you do please let me know where you found it.


I think I might have found the corner tank stand.. Its called a Calypso Pentagon Stand. And I guess our tank is a 44 gallon? 
here is a pic of the stand.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Might be the same gallonage but your dimensions are different from each other


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey, whats up guys.. I am ust wondering if anyone lives next to me to help out possibly with the construction of this thing.. lol I live in Lake County, California. Anyone interested in helping? lol


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok.. Guess not. I let the silicone cure for a few days now. Now its time to do a false bottom possibly for drainage and maybe a water scene? Any ideas on how to do this in this tank?


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Well. I just got back from the local pet store and they had a huge setup with an exo-terra tank. Wow! so I went all out and got the biggest one. Merry christmas to me and me fiance! lol here are some photos!


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Well. I got done a few days ago with putting it all together. here are some pics.. Just have to read up more on how to plant the plants into the background and such...


----------



## happy dart (Nov 22, 2009)

dj_T said:


> Ok.. Guess not. I let the silicone cure for a few days now. Now its time to do a false bottom possibly for drainage and maybe a water scene? Any ideas on how to do this in this tank?


I personally like using LECA for the drainage layer, as it allows more contouring/creativity, but it really doesn't matter. Let me know if you need more help than that.

As far as a water feature goes, check out Black Jungle for tips (they have a cool water feature slide show). Basically, the options are a waterfall or a stream (cascade v. trickle)

Good luck & keep working!


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, the tank has been up and running for about 4 or 5 days now. I have white mold growing on the wood and some of the background.. I put in a Watermelon Begonia and a Asparagus macowanii? Possibly. Just wondering what my humidity should be in the tank? Plus I have a hood off of my old nano cube deluxe with 2 compact florescent lights. Where can I get grow lights for a square 4 pin model?
Thanks ahead of time..


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

White mold is fine and is actually great springtail food if you want to seed it now - don't know about the lights, humidity depends on the frog but should be 80%-100%


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

to bad your in ca i have the exact tank you have along with an oak stand to match it sitting in the spare bedroom empty collecting dust, another project that will most likely be out the door due to the g/f wanting the office/spare bedroom back. I miss having a basement


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

Well. It looks like my Watermelon Peperomias are starting to die off. Almost like its too humid for them? Anyone have this problem at first? Is there anything I should do for this? Plus, my tank humidity is only up to 70%.. Im trying to get it higher, but I thought that having a bit of airflow is a good thing too.. hmm, what to do?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

dj_T said:


> Well. It looks like my Watermelon Peperomias are starting to die off. Almost like its too humid for them? Anyone have this problem at first? Is there anything I should do for this? Plus, my tank humidity is only up to 70%.. Im trying to get it higher, but I thought that having a bit of airflow is a good thing too.. hmm, what to do?


I'm no plant expert by any means, but my Watermelon Peps thrive best around my water features and even have to be cut back from the waterfalls. They seem to seek out humidity.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Is that basil in the Zoomed tank with the gecko in it?


----------



## dj_T (Dec 7, 2009)

I actually don't know what type of plant that was...lol but it got waterlogged and died really quick..


----------



## NDokai (Nov 13, 2009)

I also have what looks like that same tank, but with black trim. I bought it with a stand years ago, from Petsmart. I had it setup for a couple years with a nice waterfall, but the pump went out, and was not really accesable. I ended up breaking it down, and am in the process of rebuilding it with a lot of improvements. I will try to post a few pics when I get home in a couple weeks. I didn't document the whole process, though. 

If you are doing a water feature, that back corner can be partitioned off prety easily to make kind of a well, going all the way down to the bottom of the tank. This way your pump(s) will always be easily accesable for maintenance.


----------

